# How to



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Ever try to clean out a copper fin tube boiler ??

This what I use... You can see from the pics that these fins are blocked bad. ....

What I use is a flat stick of silver solder to get in-between the fin to remove the carbon... Then vacuum it out


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

That's pretty bad... wondering if u can use the coil 'delimer' like the hvac use to clean the consednor coil??? Of course, the burner assy have to be removed for the process as well messing job.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> That's pretty bad... wondering if u can use the coil 'delimer' like the hvac use to clean the consednor coil??? Of course, the burner assy have to be removed for the process as well messing job.


 ****messy**


----------

